# Part For Nikon SB28 Speedlight



## mangorockfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Does anyone know of a source for parts for a Nikon SB28?  I need a battery door.  Does Nikon have parts available?  Thanks


----------



## ac12 (Apr 10, 2018)

Have you tried eBay?


----------



## cgw (Apr 13, 2018)

Highly unlikely Nikon would have parts for anything that old. As suggested, eBay for NOS parts or a busted donor SB28.


----------

